
Chinese Workers Abandon Silicon Valley for Riches Back Home - mastazi
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-10/chinese-workers-abandon-silicon-valley-for-riches-back-home
======
obblekk
China might actually successfully execute a reverse brain drain on the US.

I can personally attest - the vast majority of the ML engineers (feature or
infra or research) at 2 of the Big 4 are Chinese born.

They're great at their jobs and their loss to these companies would represent
a truly devastating blow.

On the other hand, these individuals will be successful beyond anyone else in
the middle class and maybe inspire the next generation to focus on math and
science.

~~~
esturk
No, China will, at best, attain neutral talent lost and prevent any brain
drain (BD). It will not cause a BD on US simply because as this article
implies, there's simply no allure for non-chinese descents to live in China.
There's a reason why they're establishing a HQ in Silicon Valley.

As the article shows, Chinese engineers only account for less than 10% of the
headcount at 3 of the big 4. Its a far cry from actually taking all of US
talent.

